#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای امنیتی | Security Software >  >  AutoRun Virus Remover 3.0 Build 1126 FullVersion+Reset Password

## Khalili

با سلام
دوستان این برنامه نرم افزاری برای جلوگیری از ورود ویروس های اتورانه
دارای خصوصیات برتری هم هست البته به انگلیسی توضیحاتشو قرار میدم
حالا این توضیحات انگلیسی برنامه از سایت سازنده



Does your antivirus can't remove the autorun& autorun.inf virus in your system or USB storage device completely? Or even they can't detect the virus? 
Autorun& autorun.inf virus is a new kind of virus/trojan, most of common antivirus products such as Kaspersky, Nod32, Avast, AVG can do little about this kind of virus/trojan. 
Autorun Virus Remover uses proactive technology to permanently remove autorun& autorun.inf viruses, also it can block any autorun/autorun.inf viruses trying to infect the system via USB drives(pendrive, external hard disk, iPod, etc). What you need to do is just clicking the scan button of Autorun Virus Remover. 


Key Features 

Permanently remove autorun virus in your system and USB drives 
The common antivirus always can't get rid of the virus completely, the virus comes back after a few seconds of removing it. Also you can't clean the virus even formatting the hard disk or pendrive. Autorun Virus Remover use innovative technology to detect and remove autorun/autorun.inf virus in your computer or USB drive permanently. What you need to do is clicking the scan button, and waiting for virus scan complete. The autorun/autorun.inf virus will not come back again after removing. 


Prevent autorun virus infecting computer from USB drives. 
Autorun/autourn.inf virus will automatically spread through your system when you insert an infected USB flash drive into the computer.
Autorun Virus Remover uses innovative technology to block the autorun virus. Any USB drives inserted into computer, Autorun Virus Remover will automatically scan it and remove threats.The autorun virus will not be able to infect your computer any more. 


Prevent data leak via USB storage devices 
You can set the USB port status to Read only or Readable/Writable both with Autorun Virus Remover, also you can disable usage of any USB storage devices to prevent data leaks across USB flash drives. more information


The best solution to protect offline computer 
Other antivirus software should update signature database regularly, and they can not effectively protect offline computer which is not connected to the Internet. When new viruses, worms and other malicious attacks strike, traditional signatures are insufficient. Autorun Virus Remover uses advanced detection techniques, it doesn't mainly rely on virus signature, so it can protect offline computer from autorun virus effectively without updating frequently. 


Compatible with other antiviruses 
In the vast majority of cases, installing two antivirus programs on one machine (for increased protection) is technically impossible, as the two programs will disrupt each other's functioning. However, Autorun Virus Remover is 100% compatible with all other security products in fully testing, including Norton,Nod32,AVG,Kaspersky,etc. You can use two antiviruses to fully protect your computer now. 


No recurring payment, the license key is lifetime 
Other antivirus products should be paid for updates every year. The Autorun Virus Remover key is lifetime. You receive all future program updates free of charge. 


Support all kinds of external removable media 
Pen drives 
USB sticks 
USB Flash cards 
USB MP3 players 
USB Audio players

External hard drives 
Pocket PCs 
Mobile phones 

iPod's and iPhone's

Other USB mass storage enabled devices 




 Remove Autorun&Autorun.inf virus Easily and Quickly                         این لینک دانلود نسخه کامل برنامه  بصورت فول ورژن به علاوه ریست کننده پسورد یعنی اگر برنامه ای که قبلاً نصب کردین و برای غیر فعال کردنش حتماً باید رمز شو وارد می کردین الآن موقع نصب این برنامه دیگه اون رمز را از شما در خواست نمیکنه
حجم برنامه در مرور گر اوپرا 3 مگابایت

 رمز عبور برای نصب برنامه 
JAVAD-JOURSARAEI-BABOL

----------

*alhson*,*ALI REZA57*,*aliso*,*Arash44*,*farajtel*,*hamed_hp*,*mehdifull*,*moein dust*,*morteza.m*,*mostafa.b*,*saman98*,*sasan.h*,*صابری*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## جواد جورسرایی

با سلام
آقا من عذر خواهی می کنم از دوستمون حق با ایشونه 

*اینم لینک دانلود سالمش* 
تست شده و 100 درصد در مرورگر اوپرا جواب داده

توجه 
دوستان و اساتید گرامی
*فعلاً از آپدیت این نرم افزار استفاده نکنید چون بعد از آپدیت بیخودی نسخه قبلی همین برنامه دانلود میشه
و با اسم AutorunSetup.exe در پوشه این برنامه ذخیره میشه* 
اگه قبول ندارید خودتون امتحان کنید و در پوشه آپدیت هیچ چیزی وارد نمی شود

با تشکر 
جواد جورسرایی 1389/11/6  16:04 عصر

----------

*mehdifull*

----------


## جواد جورسرایی

با سلام
خدمت تمامی عزیزان و اساتید
می خواستم نسخه جدیدشو ارائه بدم دیدم مشکلاتی داره که گفتم بهتره عزیزان بدونن
Autorun Virus Remover 3.1 Build 0422
این نسخه یو اس بی را جدا نمیکنه بصورت مطمئن یا همون  Safely Remove  -  موقع جداکردن یو اس بی نه یو اس بی را قطع می کنه و نه جریان برقش را - اکسپلورر خود ویندوز را کلاً ریست می کنه و تمامی پوشه های باز را می بنده - موقع جستجوی ویروس هم هنگ میکنه 
 اما نسخه قبلی که اینجا قرار دادم مشکلی تا به حال نداشته و برعکس این نسخه این مشکلات را نداره یه چیز دیگه محیطی نسخه ای که اینجا ارائه دادم کلاً گرافیکیه اما این نسخه زیاد جالب توجه نیست 

( نکته بسیار مهم )
_عزیزان_ از این برنامه بعنوان آنتی ویروس استفاده نکنید 
 چون موقع جستجوی ویروس خودش ویروس منتشر میکنه البته نتیجه جستجوی نود 32 این و نشون داده
ولی در حالت عادی بعنوان شناسایی فایل های اتوران و قفل کردن فایل های Inf هیچ مشکلی نداره

اگر گفته من رو قبول نداشتید و خواستین برنامه را دانلود کنین 
http://www.autorunremover.com
برای دریافت پتچ برنامه به اینجا مراجعه کنید 
http://javadfull.persiangig.com
چون سه تا حرف  پتچ ایکس داشت نمیشه در سایت نوشتش و لینک مستقیم قرار داد
فقط کافیه اجراش کنید و دکمه پتچ را فشار دهید و بعد برنامه اصلی را بدون محدودیت استفاده کنید 
با تشکر از توجه شما 21:55 1390/6/23

----------

*Khalili*,*nekooee*,*صابری*

----------


## nekooee

معمولا ورژن جدید برنامه ها بهتر میشه. و این برنامه نباید یک ویروس شناخته بشه. ممکنه چون patch میشه آنتی ویروس بهش گیر میده. 

من دانلودش کردم بدون patch و تستش کردم این نتیجه انتی ویروسهاست :
AutorunRemover.zip
Submission date: 2011-09-14 22:52:22 (UTC)
Current status: queued queued analysing finished


Result: 0/ 44 (0.0%)
 VT Community


not reviewed
 Safety score: -  
Compact Print results Antivirus Version Last Update Result 
AhnLab-V3 2011.09.14.00 2011.09.14 - 
AntiVir 7.11.14.204 2011.09.14 - 
Antiy-AVL 2.0.3.7 2011.09.14 - 
Avast 4.8.1351.0 2011.09.14 - 
Avast5 5.0.677.0 2011.09.14 - 
AVG 10.0.0.1190 2011.09.14 - 
BitDefender 7.2 2011.09.15 - 
ByteHero 1.0.0.1 2011.09.13 - 
CAT-QuickHeal 11.00 2011.09.14 - 
ClamAV 0.97.0.0 2011.09.14 - 
Commtouch 5.3.2.6 2011.09.14 - 
Comodo 10114 2011.09.14 - 
DrWeb 5.0.2.03300 2011.09.15 - 
Emsisoft 5.1.0.11 2011.09.14 - 
eSafe 7.0.17.0 2011.09.14 - 
eTrust-Vet 36.1.8561 2011.09.14 - 
F-Prot 4.6.2.117 2011.09.14 - 
F-Secure 9.0.16440.0 2011.09.14 - 
Fortinet 4.3.370.0 2011.09.14 - 
GData 22 2011.09.14 - 
Ikarus T3.1.1.107.0 2011.09.14 - 
Jiangmin 13.0.900 2011.09.14 - 
K7AntiVirus 9.113.5133 2011.09.14 - 
Kaspersky 9.0.0.837 2011.09.15 - 
McAfee 5.400.0.1158 2011.09.14 - 
McAfee-GW-Edition 2010.1D 2011.09.14 - 
Microsoft 1.7604 2011.09.14 - 
NOD32 6464 2011.09.14 - 
Norman 6.07.11 2011.09.14 - 
nProtect 2011-09-14.01 2011.09.14 - 
Panda 10.0.3.5 2011.09.14 - 
PCTools 8.0.0.5 2011.09.15 - 
Prevx 3.0 2011.09.15 - 
Rising 23.74.03.03 2011.09.09 - 
Sophos 4.69.0 2011.09.14 - 
SUPERAntiSpyware 4.40.0.1006 2011.09.14 - 
Symantec 20111.2.0.82 2011.09.15 - 
TheHacker 6.7.0.1.296 2011.09.14 - 
TrendMicro 9.500.0.1008 2011.09.14 - 
TrendMicro-HouseCall 9.500.0.1008 2011.09.15 - 
VBA32 3.12.16.4 2011.09.14 - 
VIPRE 10476 2011.09.14 - 
ViRobot 2011.9.14.4668 2011.09.14 - 
VirusBuster 14.0.212.0 2011.09.14 - 
Additional informationShow all  
MD5   : 174ae154abaab38aa3ba1f6a6631d3ba 
SHA1  : d7be3f1af2d458faf669a090849f574d84cd21d0 
SHA256: 0107abc749b57ebb9657f8bf6d574cf955b94ef4fd24b6f20d  cd1446ca0b31d4 


همانطور که میبینید هیچ آنتی ویروسی اون رو ویروس نمیشناسه. البته شاید patch هم مشکلی نداشته باشه ولی به هر حال خیلی آنتی ویروسها از patch زیاد خوششون نمیاد :AutoRun Virus Remover 3.0 Build 1126 FullVersion+Reset Password:

----------

*farah676*,*Khalili*,*صابری*

----------


## جواد جورسرایی

با سلام 
شما  می فرمائید : 
پتچ میشه قبول  اما پتچ من مشکلی نداره شما می تونید اصلاً از پتچ استفاده نکنید و با این

 UserName : 

( JAVAD JOURSARAEI ) IRAN => Babol 1389/9/9

Key : 

PIMR0FQJTZ

رجیسترش کنید 

موقع اسکن درایوها توسط خود این برنامه ویروس منتشر میشه

اینم دوباره 

آنتی زون آلارم گفته

 Type_Win32 was found in C:\Documents and Settings\( J A V A D )\Local Settings\temp\clamav-1da17ec286dcd47896668e1153f0f348.000009b4.clamtmp on 9/16/2011 08:28:06

نتیجه نود32 

9/16/2011 08:33:13 ق.ظ	Real-time file system protection	file	C:\DOCUME~1\(JAVAD~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\clamav-8bc9a5079a78dd83021a02e6c13b9e66.000009b4.clamtmp	probably a variant of Win32/Agent.DZRCNFK trojan	cleaned by deleting - quarantined	WWW-E4AE03F6ED2\( J A V A D )	Event occurred on a new file created by the application: F:\Program Files\JAVAD-JOURSARAEI\Autorun Virus Remover 3.1 Build 0422 FullVersion\AutorunRemover.exe.

با تشکر از توجه شما1390/6/25  8:31

----------

*Khalili*,*صابری*

----------

